# I can't decide a fersona.



## Alan (Jul 17, 2008)

I am thinking I want to be either a Fox, a Wolf, or a Husky. Help me decide! Thanks.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 17, 2008)

Why not be all three? I don't think there's an anthro Folfsky anywhere...


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there really that bigger difference?


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 17, 2008)

Um, any hints about your personality, interests... anything?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 17, 2008)

i couldint decide eather so i made mine a mut witch is alot like me


----------



## Benjamin_Mahir (Jul 18, 2008)

Nothing wrong with just sitting on the decision. Took me a few years to accept I'm furry after discovering the community, and a twice as long to finally have the realization of what my fursona was hit me on the head.

Ultimately Shadow Knuckles is right. Personality is more important that any of the other variables you can come up with. Real life quirks and behaviors are also a consideration.

At the very least, you appear to have canine decided.


----------



## Rifter (Jul 19, 2008)

Just go with whatever suits you personally. I wouldn't worry about being original or anything, whatever you end up being somebody else is going to be almost the exact same thing.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jul 20, 2008)

Roll a dice. /Gygax


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

Husky is a beautiful dog. I vote that.

But why not make a fursona for all of them? It's okay to have multiple. =3


----------



## seven207 (Jul 31, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Is there really that bigger difference?


 
haha, you're funny. good joke.

i'd pick husky, although it would've been a good idea to make a poll.


----------



## Papi the Fox (Jul 31, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Why not be all three? I don't think there's an anthro Folfsky anywhere...


 
QFT


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd tell you to flip a coin like I did... But...

A small problem there.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Aug 1, 2008)

All three works nice. My persona is a caracal/cheetah/serval.


----------



## Jack (Aug 1, 2008)

you could do random selection (name in a hat), you could have multiple fursonas, or even have all three combined.


----------



## xiath (Aug 2, 2008)

that is a hard one and only you can decide on.  I decided a coyote/fox mix (any name for the species would be appreciated, I used the last of my creative juices drawing my avatar.)  Mainly because I like both fox's and coyotes and i do tend to shy away from confrontations (of a violent nature, not all contact) but couldn't decide to go with ether coyote or fox, so i smashed them together.  The main factor in deciding that would be your personality.


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 2, 2008)

Kitsune! :3


----------



## Gletscher (Oct 1, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Why not be all three? I don't think there's an anthro Folfsky anywhere...



*raises paw*


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 1, 2008)

Fox


----------



## Wreth (Oct 1, 2008)

Be something else entirely, be something that hasn't been used a thousand times before, be a dhole! 

http://www.cuon.net/dholes/standing.jpg

=3


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

you should be a shapeshifter


----------



## Colorado FireFox (Oct 1, 2008)

TerranceJones said:


> Why not be all three? I don't think there's an anthro Folfsky anywhere...


 {Folfsky } nice} to let you know how i got mine.... i went and looked it up online and will i am the same as a reel fox so i am a fox. *ilove being a fox^^* sorry about the spelling if there is any


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 1, 2008)

Trinity_Wolf1990 said:


> you should be a shapeshifter


This. I like this. But I'm biased. After all, my fursona transforms.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I agree Shape Shifter! Thats What My Furrsona Is!


----------



## keechara (Oct 3, 2008)

You should go into a forest and fast and meditate like the native americans did to find their spirit animal.


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Oct 3, 2008)

Try all three. I've gone through about 20 different species. Go with whatever you think is cool, if it becomes boring, change to something else.


----------

